
Lightroom App Update Wipes Users’ Photos and Presets - herodotus
https://petapixel.com/2020/08/20/lightroom-app-update-wipes-users-photos-and-presets-adobe-says-they-are-not-recoverable/
======
lmilcin
The way I understand this, this only removed data that was not synced to
cloud. I assume the files were not synced and they were not backed up anywhere
(or there would not be so much fuss).

I can sympathize but, honestly, I think it is a fault of person who thinks
they can get away keeping precious data on a single drive/device and then
fault anybody and everybody if something happens to it.

Drives do fail but so does the software. Storing data on a single device and
single drive is basically saying you put almost no value on that data.

------
program_whiz
Seems like a simple check of "does this work after install, do I still have
pictures?" would have helped the devs here. Might be worth checking that
software works correctly before pushing it out to millions of users.

------
danudey
I assume Adobe and Canon were both racing to release this feature to users,
but Canon got there first.

~~~
type0
If I get this correctly Canon only lost pics on their Cloud but Adobe wiped
photos stored on devices.

cheers for digital peasants on iOS and let's pray to Adobe goods so we shall
be fine

------
ashtonkem
This article doesn’t make a lot of sense.

If Lightroom only wiped data that “were not already synced to the cloud”, then
how did some users lose years worth of data?

~~~
brokenmachine
I guess they never synced to the cloud at all, so they lost all their photos.

